# guter PC Laden im Raum Augsburg



## Arkogei (23. November 2009)

Den einzigen Laden, den ich kenn is ready 4 computer, gegen den eigentlich nichts einzuwenden ist. ABER der hat halt keine so große Auswahl an "Kleinteilen". Ich suche einen Laden, der sich auf PC-Teile spezialisiert hat oder eine große Auswahl hat. Wenn ich mal diese oder jenes Teil brauch oder ein Verlängerungskabel Adapter etc. will ich nicht immer was im Internet bestellen, da dort der Versand bei solchen Teilen meist teurer ist als die Ware selbst. Der Laden muss halt so im Raum Augsburg sein.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2009)

kmelektronik gibt es bundesweit, auch in augsburg: Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel kannst bei den produkten dann sogar vorher schauen, ob die auch da auf lager sind, auch bei kleinteilen, zB dieses kabel hier Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel links vom preis auf "In x Filialen vorrätig" klicken.


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2009)

Ist in der Ecke nicht auch HOH.de vertreten? Da kann man nach Vorbestellung auch selbst abholen soweit ich weis.


----------



## Arkogei (24. November 2009)

Was halt noch ganz schön wär, wenn man da halt ein bisschen rumstöbern kann (so wie im saturn oder so). K&M sieht ja ein bisschen klein aus und bei hoh kann mans ja nur abholen.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2009)

Darf ich mich anschließen?

Ich suche einen im Raum München der auch PC zusammenbaut....


----------



## Arkogei (24. November 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Darf ich mich anschließen?
> 
> Ich suche einen im Raum München der auch PC zusammenbaut....



Also Raum München wäre für mich zwar schon grenzwertig, würde aber auch noch gehen, obwohl Augsburg natürlich besser wäre.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2009)

Arkogei schrieb:


> Also Raum München wäre für mich zwar schon grenzwertig, würde aber auch noch gehen, obwohl Augsburg natürlich besser wäre.





naja, bei mir ist es so das ich handwerklich nicht so begabt bin, und vor dem zusammenbau etwas angst hab, das ich die hardware zerleg....


----------



## Arkogei (24. November 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> naja, bei mir ist es so das ich handwerklich nicht so begabt bin, und vor dem zusammenbau etwas angst hab, das ich die hardware zerleg....



Als ich hab noch nie einen PC zusammengebaut, aber ich ich spare schon und der wird dann auch selber zusammengebaut!


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> naja, bei mir ist es so das ich handwerklich nicht so begabt bin, und vor dem zusammenbau etwas angst hab, das ich die hardware zerleg....



Viel handwerkliches Geschick braucht man da net, man muss nur wissen wie's geht


----------



## JayKey (27. November 2009)

also Home of Hardware ist in Westendorf 27km von Augsburg weg


----------



## Bruce112 (27. November 2009)

Conrad.de

kabel usw .gute preise 

hardware aber teuer


----------



## PCTom (27. November 2009)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> naja, bei mir ist es so das ich handwerklich nicht so begabt bin, und vor dem zusammenbau etwas angst hab, das ich die hardware zerleg....



komme aus dem Raum München


----------



## PCTom (27. November 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> kmelektronik gibt es bundesweit, auch in augsburg: Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel kannst bei den produkten dann sogar vorher schauen, ob die auch da auf lager sind, auch bei kleinteilen, zB dieses kabel hier Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel links vom preis auf "In x Filialen vorrätig" klicken.




K&M finde ich etwas überteuert


----------



## Bruce112 (27. November 2009)

natürlich ist Pc hardware im laden teuer

am besten sind naklar die Online preise


----------



## PCTom (27. November 2009)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> natürlich ist Pc hardware im laden teuer
> 
> am besten sind naklar die Online preise



schon aber selbst die Läden bei uns in der Ecke sind billiger


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2009)

wo ist "bei uns"? hier in köln kenn ich keine kleinen läden, in denen es preiswerter ist. vlt. das ein oder andere teil, dafür ist die auswahl dann aber so groß wie die an mädels auf ner priesterweihe...  

er wollte ja auch extra was mit auswahl - da würd es nix nutzen, wenn in seinem laden um die ecke zwar ein standardLAN-kabel 3m billig ist, er aber einen spezialadapter braucht


----------



## PCTom (27. November 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wo ist "bei uns"? hier in köln kenn ich keine kleinen läden, in denen es preiswerter ist. vlt. das ein oder andere teil, dafür ist die auswahl dann aber so groß wie die an mädels auf ner priesterweihe...
> 
> er wollte ja auch extra was mit auswahl - da würd es nix nutzen, wenn in seinem laden um die ecke zwar ein standardLAN-kabel 3m billig ist, er aber einen spezialadapter braucht



wo im Raum München hatte ich schon geschrieben  ok das muss bei ihm ja nicht so sein aber bei uns gibt es sehr viele Läden dadurch sind die Preise auf Alternateniveau und das Angebot gut.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2009)

alernate ist billiger als km? ^^  bei km hab ich zwar in letzter zeit gesehen, dass vor allem die filialpreise bei teurerer hardware sehr hoch ist, aber wenn man mal nen adapter oder so braucht: dann auch? 

ich geh sowieso zu atelco, wenn ich mal ne kleinigkeit brauch


----------



## PasiStyle (30. November 2009)

ja hoh.de
ist wirklich ein guter shop kann nur empfehlen bestell selber sehr sehr oft dort ----> top


----------



## Arkogei (5. Dezember 2009)

ARLT COMPUTER Augsburg: Notebook, Laptop, PC, Hardware, Drucker, ... in Augsburg

Wie is denn ARLT (in Augsburg) ?


----------



## Two-Face (5. Dezember 2009)

Arkogei schrieb:


> ARLT COMPUTER Augsburg: Notebook, Laptop, PC, Hardware, Drucker, ... in Augsburg
> 
> Wie is denn ARLT (in Augsburg) ?



Von dem kaufen ich und mein Kumpel immer ein, wenn wir irgendwelche Computerteile brauchen - fast alle Teile meines jetzigen PCs stammen von dem. 
Mir is da nie was negatives aufgefallen, aber angeblich sollen die gebrauchte Teile als neu verkaufen.


----------



## Arkogei (5. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Von dem kaufen ich und mein Kumpel immer ein, wenn wir irgendwelche Computerteile brauchen - fast alle Teile meines jetzigen PCs stammen von dem.
> Mir is da nie was negatives aufgefallen, aber angeblich sollen die gebrauchte Teile als neu verkaufen.



Werde mal vorbeischauen.  
Wenn die gebrauchten Teile noch in neuwertigem Zustand sind, is es ja nich so schlimm.


----------

